
The interstellar space rock that mystified astronomers is actually a comet - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/27/17509888/oumuamua-interstellar-comet-asteroid-solar-system-trajectory
======
rbanffy
It'd be awesome to have generic, ready to fly, probes that could be launched
on relatively short notice.

------
DanGPhoton
I guess I admire the author's restraint but I sure would have spun this as
"strange object from outside our solar system has mysterious source of
acceleration"

